# 3 ectopics, no tubes, 2nd IVF BFN - help...



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Can anyone help / advise.
I am absolutely fed up with all this loss and feel so low and angry. Nothing is going right and despite being told everything was in my favor, our 2nd IVF failed - results this morning.
How long do you go on doing this? Is there any expert somewhere that can help fathom out why our embryos don't implant, any tests..just so so sad. I have been to this place many times over the past two years but am feeling that now our options are lessening. Would be grateful for advise for future if anyone can help x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry hun i can't be much help but i just wanted to send you a big hug    

pam xx


----------



## snic (Oct 18, 2006)

Bunjy,
Just wanted to say don't give up. In the last 2 years I have had an early miscarriage, chronic ectopic then both tubes removed, 5 major gynae operations, and only one ovary. I am a relatively poor responder and I have had 3 cycles of IVF which I paid for privately as the NHS list was too long. On my third go I got that elusive BFP (last week). The things I did differently on my last cycle were: The Short Protocol, took DHEA for 3 months prior to starting (Fertility Friends doesn't advocate self medicating), Q10 and Mariliyn Glenville Vitamins for both me and my DH and 3 cycolgest pessaries a day instead of 2. I also went to see Mr ******* in London (type his name into the search box and you will see more info about him) for basic Natural Killer cell tests and they came back raised so I was also on clexane and prednisolone (meant to help implantation). I know a few other clinics/professionals do this test round the country.

I must admit I think alot of it is down to luck and although this is very hard to comprehend as it sems so unfair. I stuck with my clinic on all three cycles as they learnt more about how my body reacts to the drugs but also did alot of investigations myself into what I could do differently.

Good luck with everything in the Future.
Snic
xx


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks you so much for your replies. In particular Snics - I will look into your adivce and give it a try. I am considering changing clinics from chelsfield to guys - as guys are 7 days a week and larger - going to their open evening next week. But I will consider what you have said. Congratulations on your pregnancy - you definitely deserve it. Its comforting to know there is someone who was is in the same boat x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Hun

If you see my signature i had 3 ectopics and 2 m/cs and 4 bfns   i had my last tube removed last year as it was blocked with a hydrosalpinx (toxic fluid can cause m/c and stop embies implanting)  

I moved clinics to the ARGC in london and they found i had immune issues and clotting problems   basically my immune system rejected my babies  

After having immune tx im now 16wks pg with twins and never thought i would get this far    all thanks to Mr Taranisi and his dedicated team   

If you would like any info please feel free to PM me, they have a success rates of 64% for women under 35 and have been number 1 in the UK for the last 15years so must be doing something right  

A lot of ladies i met there had had lots of failures elsewhere and gone on to be pg and others who like me had m/cs again have gone onto have good pregnancies too  

Lots of luck
Emmaxxx


----------



## sharon1973 (Apr 9, 2006)

Hi,

It's easy for me to say "Hang in there" as I have 2 little boys.

BUT

I never thought I would carry a baby.  Several years of trying for a baby with ExH not a sniff of a BFP.  2nd DH 4 natural pregnancies - 2 miscarriages - 2 ectopics (lost both tubes). 1st IVF early miscarriage.  At this stage I thought I could no longer carry on, each lose hope would fade and I went to a dark and lonely place.  Luckily I had the love and support of my family and they dragged me out of my misery and we gave IVF another go.  Every day I look at my boys and thank god that I gave it another go.

Give yourself time.  IVF is a very hard thing to go through, emotionally and physically.

So a   for you.

Sharon xx


----------



## Bunjy (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks you all - I needed to read all you comments - a little boost eh x


----------

